
Is Y Combinator seriously disrupting the VC industry…? - turoczy
http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/Is-Y-Combinator-seriously-disrupting-the-VC-industry-or-has-it-just-found-itself-a-niche
======
pg
I don't think so. We don't compete with VCs. In fact, VCs like us, because we
cause more startups to exist. We compete more with angels than VCs. But our
real competitors are employers and grad schools.

~~~
turoczy
Yeah. Honestly, I've always seen the YC program as a much needed filter for
the VC community rather than a competitor/disruptor. But it's always nice to
hear from the founder that that's the case ;)

